# 2010 Winemaker Competition



## JohnT (May 19, 2010)

The competition results will be announced at the Winemaker Mag Conference this saturday. Is anybody going to the conference?


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2010)

Have the results been released to the public yet?


----------



## Wine-O (May 23, 2010)

C'MON GUYS... I GOTS TO KNOW...lol

They posted on facebook that the results will be on the website later on this week.


----------



## JohnT (May 23, 2010)

This is killing me. I hate competitions!
Well, I guess this is the price we pay for our passion (and not paying the conference admittion fee).

Well, we have waited months, I guess we can wait a few more days.


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

As I type this the results are not online. BUT, alot of the seminars ARE! See attach links.

http://www.winemakermag.com/store?page=shop.browse&category_id=14


----------



## JohnT (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> As I type this the results are not online. BUT, alot of the seminars ARE! See attach links.
> 
> http://www.winemakermag.com/store?page=shop.browse&category_id=14



The seminars are from 2008 and 2009. Nothing from 2010.


----------



## non-grapenut (May 24, 2010)

yeah, i was really bummed when the website wasn't updated today.


----------



## JohnT (May 24, 2010)

The results have been posted!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 24, 2010)

I believe these are the results you are looking for....


Results


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2010)

I can see why some of you get disenchanted with the Winemake Magazine Competition. It seems to be all in what judges you pull and how their tastes run. MY wines this year that I entered were as good or better than last years. Last year I entered 8 wines and won 6 medals. This year I entered 13 wines (maybe an unlucky number) and got just a bronze and a silver. What is even more mysterious is that one I entered last year I thought was good, did not get any medal. That is the one this year that took a silver! It will be interesting to get the judges notes and see who they were. Last year the judges were cold hardy specialists- I'm guessing this year they were not. I am still thrilled to enter, but hopefully this will be my last year as next year I hope to join the professional category of contests.


----------



## JohnT (May 24, 2010)

I agree with you grapeman. I entered several wines the are multi medal winners in other competitions, but won nothing in this one. 

Also did you notice that the winemaker of the year won most of his/her highest medals for "other than grape" wines?

I am just confused on what the judges were looking for.


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Congrats to anyone who won, I just couldnt bring myself to parting with all the $ between entries and shipping!


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

Yea same here. I still think they are bias to kits and not to versed on garapes, juice, concentrates, and fruit wines.


----------



## carmine (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yea same here. I still think they are bias to kits and not to versed on garapes, juice, concentrates, and fruit wines.



I Heard i won a silver medal for my 2008 cab franc / Merlot blend that was crushed from grapes and also a silver medal for my 2008 cab/merlot /shyra blend also from grapes . just an up date my cab/merlot syrah blend turned out to be a gold medal and not a silver medal
Carmine


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Congrats Carmine.


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

carmine said:


> I Heard i won a silver medal for my 2008 cab franc / Merlot blend that was crushed from grapes
> Carmine


Congrats !


----------



## xanxer82 (May 25, 2010)

Saw that George's Store sponsored a winner Best of Show Estate Grown. Very nice! Congrats Rich and Carmine on your medals!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Way to go Carmine and all winners. great job!


----------



## JohnT (May 25, 2010)

Although confusing, I still won 1 gold, 1 silver, and 1 bronze.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

GREAT !
Now, what were they..


----------



## JohnT (May 25, 2010)

2008 Pinot Noir - Gold 
2009 cab franc - silver 
2008 Petit Sarah - Bronze 

Al were from grapes (and only grapes).


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

Now you give hope to those who don't make kits. Rather from everything else.
Good Job !


----------



## vtwinemaker (May 27, 2010)

*Winemaker Competition*

I received scoresheets from Winemaker today. Won silver in 2009, however; no medals this year. Received 2 1/2 on aroma and bouquet on blackberry. Fermentation began August 2009, bottled February 2010. Any comments on how to improve aroma and bouquet?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

Did you add a F-Pac? that will add flavor and aroma as well as some body.


----------



## vtwinemaker (May 28, 2010)

*F-Pac*

Tom

Thanks for reply. I am unfamilar with F-Pac. Is it possible to add at this time?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2010)

vtwinemaker said:


> Tom
> 
> Thanks for reply. I am unfamilar with F-Pac. Is it possible to add at this time?


Be very hard if you bottled already. You would do this after the fruit wine went dry and stabilized w/ meta and sorbate. Here is the link on how to.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7547


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 24, 2010)

No medals for me this year. I won a bronze last year with my pinot noir from juice pail. Guess I will have to work a little harder.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2010)

Joe---- or you could simply hope for a different set of judges.


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 26, 2010)

Did anyone get the certificates for your free wine kits from winning medals at Winemaker's Competition? I got one from Winexpert for one of my medals but nothing yet from Spagnols or Vineco. I just wanna make sure I don't miss out!!


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats everyone! i read over those on their website while looking for some info...i wondered if anyone was there and low and behold, you were!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> Did anyone get the certificates for your free wine kits from winning medals at Winemaker's Competition? I got one from Winexpert for one of my medals but nothing yet from Spagnols or Vineco. I just wanna make sure I don't miss out!!



As far as I know Winexpert is the only kit company to give you a free kit if you medal, and I'm not even sure if that includes every competition, or just certain ones. I know the owner of The Red Barn contacted Spagnols because their Premier Pinot Noir was winning medals left and right at the Indy competition, but they said no way on the free kit.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## carmine (Jul 5, 2010)

gonzo46307 said:


> As far as I know Winexpert is the only kit company to give you a free kit if you medal, and I'm not even sure if that includes every competition, or just certain ones. I know the owner of The Red Barn contacted Spagnols because their Premier Pinot Noir was winning medals left and right at the Indy competition, but they said no way on the free kit.
> 
> Peace,
> Bob



was this last years indy competition . i just sent my bottles for the 2010 competition. deadline july 15
carmine


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 5, 2010)

carmine said:


> was this last years indy competition . i just sent my bottles for the 2010 competition. deadline july 15
> carmine


He told me the story last summer, so It was either last year's or the year before last that he called Spagnols.

Peace,
Bob


----------

